# Submit eines  Html-Formular mit java- Vaadin 23 ausgeben/einlesen



## jena (22. Jun 2022)

Hallo Community,

meine  Frage;
wie kann ich  eine Html Datei in java- Vaadin 23  ausführen/keine Konsole Ausgabe,
im Browser ausgeben
(ich benutze Eclipse/java maven, vaadin 23, Spring boot)

Zum.Bsp.: das in java-vaadin 23

<form action="www.google.de" method="get" id="eindeutig_id">
    <input type="text" name="vorname">
    <input type="submit" value="absenden">
</form>


Danke im Voraus
J...


----------

